# Police Officer Marcia Figueroa



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Marcia Figueroa*

Cleveland Police Department, Ohio

End of Watch: Sunday, November 4, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 54
*Tour:* 14 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Duty related illness
*Incident Date:* 11/3/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Marcia Figueroa died after suffering a medical emergency while assigned to a protective detail at Cleveland Hopkins International Airport for Air Force One and President Barack Obama during a campaign visit.

After collapsing, she was flown to University Hospital where she passed away the following day.

Officer Figueroa had served with the Cleveland Police Department for 14 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Michael McGrath
Cleveland Police Department
1300 Ontario Street
Cleveland, OH 44113

Phone: (216) 623-5000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21504-police-officer-marcia-figueroa#ixzz2BOfOGuD3


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Figueroa


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace Officer Figueroa!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Figueroa


----------

